# 5 Lbs Mussels All By Myself



## Roll_Bones (Nov 1, 2013)

Yesterday, I was in Costco and had an urge for something different.  I bought a 5 Lb sack of mussels. Checked and washed all of them this afternoon. I only had 5-6 that had to be trashed!

I had some very good homemade marinara in my freezer.
I peeled/mashed two large garlic cloves, sauted them in olive oil and mashed them again in the oil and reserved them on the side, added 6 big shrimp turning once on medium high heat.
I then added about 1 cup of the marinara, a splash of red good red wine and then the mussels. (about two pounds).
 I  covered the pan for about 8-9 minutes until they all opened.

I served them over linguine and topped it all off with some chopped herbs and a very hot pepper.
Of course I drank plenty beer and really enjoyed the meal. I ate every single mussel on the serving dish.

I  now have 3 more pounds to devour over the next day or so.  It will be fun using them.  Hard to beat the way I made them today.  But I am open to any and all suggestions.
 Sometimes its not to bad to be the only one who likes mussels.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2013)

This interests me, Roll Bones.  Are mussels available at our Costcos up north?  Our nearest Costco is about 45 minutes away, we may have to do a trip soon!

I envision much butter and minced garlic, with a big squirt of lemon juice.


----------



## merstar (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds great! 
Here's one of my favorite recipes for mussels. I add extra butter and crushed, chopped garlic, and serve it over linguine:
Saffron mussels - Chatelaine


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 2, 2013)

here's a few i prepared earlier,as they say,rb.every one has plenty of garlic in too...mussels & garlic...match made in heaven!!a couple of receep links too:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-mussels-and-chorizo-with-peppers-81377.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-mixed-seafood-fettucine-81357.html


----------



## GA Home Cook (Nov 2, 2013)

Check out Ina Garten's Garlicky Mussels.  Can't be them with some crusty bread.


----------



## giggler (Nov 2, 2013)

I have heard they go nicely with Blue Cheese..

 it's a whole Pom Frittes sort of thing, and Mayo for the fries..


I would try that!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 2, 2013)

giggler said:


> I have heard they go nicely with Blue Cheese..
> 
> it's a whole Pom Frittes sort of thing, and Mayo for the fries..
> 
> ...


moules frites,bottom left photo,one of my favs.cooked those last week i think.i add some garlic to the mayo too.can never have too much garlic!
can't see mussels & blue cheese somehow.salty seafood/salty cheese....dunno,could be wrong,just can't see it working


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 2, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> This interests me, Roll Bones.  Are mussels available at our Costcos up north?  Our nearest Costco is about 45 minutes away, we may have to do a trip soon!
> 
> I envision much butter and minced garlic, with a big squirt of lemon juice.



Yes, if we can get them here, you can get them there I am certain.
Call first to be sure.
Our Costco always, year round has mussels and clams. Both farm raised.
Now don't lose interest.

I do not like most anything farm raised, especially shrimp and salmon. But Costco searches the globe for the very best to put in their stores.
The clams (little necks)are raised in the FL. Keys! The mussels are raised in Canada.  Both are raised suspended in the water column. They are very clean and as you can see, only a few were dead when I washed them.

Both are raised in the ocean, not in man made ponds. You need to research this. I did and was extremely impressed.
This is why they are so good and very inexpensive.
The 5Lbs of mussels cost under $15.00.

The farm raised salmon is also farm raised in the ocean. So ity tastes like wild caught salmon.  Very good. Do not waste your money on the wild caught Sockeye.  The Kirkland brand Atlantic farm raised are just as good and 1/2 the price.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. My friend is coming over as he is out of garlic. (crazy huh)!  I may just fill a bag of mussels for him as I have way more than I can eat.  I think?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Yes, if we can get them here, you can get them there I am certain.
> Call first to be sure.
> Our Costco always, year round has mussels and clams. Both farm raised.
> Now don't lose interest.
> ...



Ooh!  Thanks for the research, RB!  Costco trip planned for tomorrow!  Mmmm, clams.....


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2013)

Atlantic Salmon - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't see cheese and mussel, either.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Atlantic Salmon - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium



They also say eating raw shellfish is bad for you and that has not stopped me from eating them.
Eating farmed raised seafood reduces strain on the wild population. This IMO is a good thing.

Personally I prefer wild caught everything. But when you have a choice of a 2 Lb bag, individual wrapped sections of frozen Sockeye salmon and it's price is $30 and there is the same size bag of farmed Atlantic salmon for $15.00, which bag would you buy knowing the cheaper one was just as tasty as the more expensive bag?



lyndalou said:


> I don't see cheese and mussel, either.



There is a school of thought, that seafood and cheese do not go together.  This is a European, mainly Italian influenced type thinking.
I for one have no problem using them together.
In fact I used some Parmesan on my linguine Friday night.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 3, 2013)

lyndalou said:


> I don't see cheese and mussel, either.


especially blue cheese lynda...nah,overpower & over salt the seafood imo.a touch of parmigiano reggiano to season a white wine/cream/shallot sauce works.that's the base for my mussels & pasta dishes in the pics.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 3, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> This is a European, mainly Italian influenced type thinking.
> I for one have no problem using them together.
> In fact I used some Parmesan on my linguine Friday night.


not really rb.coquille st jacque,a french scallop dish,uses gruyere in the sauce,calamari ripieni(stuffed squid)from italy uses parmesan in the stuffing & cozze in tortiera con patate(mussels baked with potatoes)uses parmesan or grana pardano as a topping for the potatoes.i've cooked them all & they are excellent.there are many other european dishes that incorporate seafood & cheese.don't know of any with blue cheese tho'


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 3, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> not really rb.coquille st jacque,a french scallop dish,uses gruyere in the sauce,calamari ripieni(stuffed squid)from italy uses parmesan in the stuffing & cozze in tortiera con patate(mussels baked with potatoes)uses parmesan or grana pardano as a topping for the potatoes.i've cooked them all & they are excellent.there are many other european dishes that incorporate seafood & cheese.don't know of any with blue cheese tho'



Thanks Harry. It is just something I have heard over the years.
I am happy to know I am not the only one to use cheese and seafood in the same dish.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh, Coquilles St.Jacques.  :swoon:  First time I ate it was in Honolulu, second time in St. Martin.  Fabulous dish.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 4, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks Harry. It is just something I have heard over the years.
> I am happy to know I am not the only one to use cheese and seafood in the same dish.


nah,you are not alone rb!!i also grate or shave parmesan over my seafood pasta dishes.especially the tomato based ones.probably overkill if i did that with the cream/parmesan based ones....but one never knows!!



Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Coquilles St.Jacques.  :swoon:  First time I ate it was in Honolulu, second time in St. Martin.  Fabulous dish.


dead easy to make too dawg.scallop in it's half shell,creamy/cheesy white wine sauce.piping of mashed spuds.under the grill(broiler) to brown...bish bash bosh done!!


----------



## giggler (Nov 4, 2013)

not the way I make mussles, but people here in the states seem to like this..

Teddy Folkman Demos His Flay-Beating Mussels | Food Media | Washingtonian

Eric, Austin Tx.

ps. we have wonderful mussels and even better oysters in Texas from the gulf coast, but I like mine "strait up"..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 4, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> here's a few i prepared earlier,as they say,rb.every one has plenty of garlic in too...mussels & garlic...match made in heaven!!a couple of receep links too:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-mussels-and-chorizo-with-peppers-81377.html
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/harrys-mixed-seafood-fettucine-81357.html



That's the dish I and one of my sons made for our youngest daughter, and her new husband (new at that time, now a seasoned couple) at their reception.  I have this idea that everyone gets food, and good food at my daughter's reception, but the bride and groom get something special, beyond what the guests receive.  After all, the reception is a time to celebrate the wedded couple.  Everyone else, you feed to be polite.  Besides, it was a desert bar reception, and I had been cooking pastries for 4 days for that thing.  I also grilled two turkeys and a ham, or those who helped set up the hall where it was held.  We all ate turkey or ham sandwiches while we worked.  I was wore out.

Harry, where were you when I was doing all this cooking?  You should have hopped a canoe and paddled over to Tacoma Washington to help me out.

Your pasta looks wonderful.  Wish I had the ingredients to make up a batch.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 4, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That's the dish I and one of my sons made for our youngest daughter, and her new husband.I was wore out.
> Harry, where were you when I was doing all this cooking?  You should have hopped a canoe and paddled over to Tacoma Washington to help me out.
> Your pasta looks wonderful.  Wish I had the ingredients to make up a batch.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


which one chief?
you never asked me chief!woulda been there like a shot.don't need asking  twice to help a mate out,especially if there's good food & a  right old "knees up" involved!!
which ingredients are you short of?sometimes there are alternatives that work just as well mate


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

giggler said:


> not the way I make mussles, but people here in the states seem to like this..
> 
> Teddy Folkman Demos His Flay-Beating Mussels | Food Media | Washingtonian
> 
> ...



  When you say "straight up" what do you mean?

The rope grown mussels he uses are the exact kind they sell at Costco!

Thanks. I copied the recipe!

I also know first hand how good your oysters are. My favorite Mexican restaurant gets there oysters from Texas.  They are fantastic!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeh, I've got over 200 lbs of muscles that I use to leap tall buildings in a single bound, and that make me more powerful than a locamotive, and faster than a speeding bullet.  Whacha think about that!

Ok, so I'm describing what I was about 35 years back.  I can fantasize, can't I?

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

